# reusable = επαναχρησιμοποιήσιμος (δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 2,62)



## nickel (Nov 20, 2010)

Ευρώπη, άκου. Ένας από τους κυριότερους λόγους που η χώρα μας έχει τόσο χαμηλή παραγωγικότητα είναι που για να γράψουμε ή να πούμε τα ίδια πράγματα χρειαζόμαστε, σύμφωνα με τις πιο ανεπίσημους υπολογισμούς, 30% περισσότερο χρόνο, από τους Εγγλέζους, τουλάχιστον. (Και για να κάνουμε τα ίδια πράγματα, 30 φορές περισσότερο χρόνο, αλλά ίσως υπερβάλλω και είναι μόνο η εντύπωσή μου.)

Δεν πρόκειται για στοχοδιάρροια (δηλ. πληρωνόμαστε με τα γράμματα της γλώσσας-στόχου, οπότε η μετάφρασή μας περιέχει 30% περισσότερα γράμματα από το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό κείμενο) — απλώς το ’χει η γλώσσα μας, οι ρίζες της, οι κλίσεις της, η παραγωγή και η σύνθεση. Έχουν και οι ρομανικές γλώσσες μεγαλύτερες λέξεις από τις καθημερινές εγγλέζικες, το παλιό καλό αγγλικό στοκ μονοσύλλαβων λέξεων. Έχουμε εμείς επιπλέον και τη φλυαρία αναλυτικότητα της δημοτικής, οπότε πάει και το λακωνίζειν.

Έφτιαξα έναν δείκτη υπερδιόγκωσης, που τον ονομάζω *δείκτη μπλαμπλά*, και είναι ο λόγος του αριθμού των γραμμάτων της ελληνικής λέξης προς τον αριθμό των γραμμάτων της αγγλικής λέξης. Εκτός συναγωνισμού θα πρέπει να θεωρηθούν αντιστοιχίες όπως _use = χρησιμοποιώ_ (δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 3,66). Σ’ αυτές τις μετρήσεις δεν χωράνε δημοφιλείς βραχυγραφίες και ακρωνύμια τα οποία στα ελληνικά ξεδιπλώνουν σε δυο-τρεις ολόκληρες λέξεις: λέει δηλαδή «OEM κάτι» ο Αμερικανός, λες εσύ «κάτι από κατασκευαστή πρωτότυπου εξοπλισμού» ή κάποιον παρόμοιο σιδηρόδρομο.

Η Αλεξάνδρα ήθελε να ανοίξει ένα τέτοιο νήμα προχτές και δεν το έκανε. Ε, την πρόλαβα. Γιά να δούμε ποιους συνδυασμούς με υψηλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά έχετε να καταθέσετε. Και μια παράκληση: η λέξη _μακρινάρι_ γράφεται με δύο –ι–.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2010)

Μπορεί να μου έβγαλες την πρώτη μου προτίμηση, use = χρησιμοποιώ, εκτός συναγωνισμού, αλλά να μου επιτρέψεις να προσθέσω και το use = χρησιμοποίηση, δείκτης μπλαμπλά 4,33. Ευτυχώς υπάρχει η χρήση που λύνει τα χέρια του υποτιτλιστή, τα οποία όμως είναι πάντα δεμένα όσον αφορά το ρήμα: δεν έχω κατορθώσει να βρω κανένα υποκατάστατο της προκοπής.

Ας προσθέσουμε λοιπόν μερικά παραδείγματα ακόμα, απ' όπου παρατηρούμε ότι ο δείκτης μπλαμπλά 3 είναι κάτι απόλυτα συνηθισμένο:

Ι = εγώ, δείκτης μπλαμπλά 3,0
rid = απαλλάσσω, 3,0
rat = αρουραίος, 3,0
yawn = χασμουριέμαι = 3,0
act = συμπεριφέρομαι (μία από τις έννοιες του act) 4,66

Νομίζω ότι επίσης εκτός συναγωνισμού παίζουν και οι λέξεις που είναι συντμήσεις μιας μεγαλύτερης λέξης, κάτι που στα ελληνικά δεν το κάνουμε δυστυχώς:
ad (advertisement) = διαφήμιση, 4,50
cel (celluloid sheet) = διαφάνεια, 3,0
pro (professional) = επαγγελματίας, 4,33


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2010)

Πώς φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος που έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί από τη φυλή που θέτει τους περιορισμούς (τους Αγγλοσάξονες) σε υποτιτλισμούς και τοπικοποιήσεις λογισμικού και ιστοσελίδων, χωρίς να ξέρει (γιατί δεν τους το λες, ρε Σκάλι*;) ότι υπάρχει και μια γλώσσα με πρωτογένεια και νοηματικότητα που δεν μπαίνει σε καλούπια.




* Ο πρόεδρος της Apple John Sculley είναι, σύμφωνα με το λερναίο, αυτός που είπε στους Αμερικανούς για την πρωτογένεια της ελληνικής γλώσσας και τους έβαλε να φτιάξουν το πρόγραμμα εκμάθησης ελληνικών Hellenic Quest. Ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2010)

ον = creature δε-μπλα² 0,25 (ΕΝ>ΕL 4,0)
Γη = Earth δε-μπλα² 0,4 (ΕΝ>ΕL 2,5)
δαπάνη = expenditure δε-μπλα² 0,545 (ΕΝ>ΕL 1,83)
σύμπαν = universe δε-μπλα² 0,75 (ΕΝ>ΕL 1,33)


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2010)

Το used - χρησιμοποιημένος έχει δείκτη ΜΜ = 4

Θυμάμαι, στον δείκτη αυτό είχε αναφερθεί (χωρίς να τον ονομάσει) ο Πλέσσας, όταν παραπονιόταν για τις δυσκολίες στη μετάφραση του Jesus Christ Superstar. Το sad, έλεγε, γίνεται λυ-πη-μέ-νος. (Εδώ ο δείκτης ΜΜ είναι 3, διότι 9:3, αλλά ο Δείκτης Συλλαβικού Μπλαμπλά είναι 4, 4:1).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2010)

Καλά, να δώσω κι εγώ δυο «σωστά»:

bad, στην απόδοση κατεστραμμένος (π.χ. bad sectors στον σκληρό δίσκο του υπολογιστή), με δείκτη 14:3= 4,67
on/off = ενεργοποίηση/απενεργοποίηση 12:2 (6,0)/14:3 (4,67) --και δεν βάζω «διακόπτης on/off» για να κλέψω με τη γενική


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2010)

'40's = δεκαετία του '40 (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη δεκαετία).

ΔΜΜ 3,50 αν μετρήσουμε μόνο τους χαρακτήρες. Αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τα κενά, όπως γίνεται στους υποτίτλους, έχουμε ΔΜΜ 4.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2010)

last week = την περασμένη εβδομάδα [9:22 ή ΔΜΜ=2,44]
next week = την επόμενη (άλλη) εβδομάδα [9:20 ή ΔΜΜ=2,22] (9:17 ή ΔΜΜ=1,88)

Σχετικά μικροί δείκτες, αλλά μεγάλη συχνότητα εμφάνισης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

car chase = αυτοκινητοκυνηγητό
Δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 2,25
αλλά σε συλλαβές: 4,5 (9:2)

Although car chases on film were staged as early as the motor vehicle itself, the first modern car chase is arguably seen as that in 1968's _Bullitt_. The chase in this film was far longer and far faster than what had gone before, and placed cameras so that the audience felt as though they were inside the car. Even during the most calamitous scenes, the star - Steve McQueen - could be clearly seen at the wheel of the vehicle.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_chase

Την ταινία είχε σκηνοθετήσει ο Εγγλέζος Πίτερ Γέιτς, που πέθανε προχτές στα 91 του. Ωστόσο, βρέθηκε να σκηνοθετεί στην Αμερική επειδή ο Στιβ Μακ Κουίν είχε δει την ταινία _Robbery_, στην οποία ο Γέιτς είχε σκηνοθετήσει ένα πολύ ρεαλιστικό αυτοκ κυνηγητό με αυτοκίνητα σε δρόμους του Λονδίνου.






Η ταινία _Μπούλιτ_ έχει κι άλλη μια πρωτιά, σύμφωνα με το imdb: First major film to use the word "bullshit".


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 17, 2011)

put=τοποθετώ
pay=πληρώνω 
lie=ψεύδομαι, ξαπλώνω

Συγγνώμη που δεν βάζω δείκτη μπλαμπλά αλλά τώρα είδα το νήμα και ή δεν έχω πιει καφέ ή δεν υπάρχει κάπου ο τύπος με τον οποίο υπολογίζεται ο δείκτης... :)


----------



## psifio (Feb 17, 2011)

Αζιμούθιε, να ο τύπος:


nickel said:


> Έφτιαξα έναν δείκτη υπερδιόγκωσης, που τον ονομάζω *δείκτη μπλαμπλά*, και είναι *ο λόγος του αριθμού των γραμμάτων της ελληνικής λέξης προς τον αριθμό των γραμμάτων της αγγλικής λέξης.*


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 17, 2011)

Silly me! 
Ευχαριστώ, digit! Δεν είχα πιει όντως καφέ τελικά! :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2011)

Έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί γιατί η ρυθμιστική πινακίδα Ρ-1 τού Κώδικα Οδικής Κυκλοφορίας ("Υποχρεωτική παραχώρηση προτεραιότητας") είναι η μοναδική με το συγκεκριμένο σχήμα (δηλ. ανεστραμμένο τρίγωνο); Λέγεται ότι με τον τρόπο αυτόν, καθώς τη βλέπουν οι οδηγοί από μακριά πάνω στον στύλο της, σχηματίζει νοερά το γράμμα Υ. Και τώρα θα μου πείτε, και τι μ' αυτό; Μα, το Υ είναι το αρχικό γράμμα τής ονομασίας που έχει η εν λόγω πινακίδα στον αμερικανόφωνο κόσμο: yield. (Όμως αυτό πρέπει να είσαι αμερικανός σημειολόγος για να το καταλάβεις. ;)) Γι' αυτό και συχνά, σε χώρες όπου ομιλείται άλλη γλώσσα από την αμερικανική αγγλική, υπάρχει συμπληρωματική (βοηθητική) πινακίδα με επεξήγηση (Cedez le passage, Ceda el paso) ή αναγραφή τής εντολής πάνω στο σώμα τής πινακίδας (Give way). Εδώ λοιπόν έχουμε ένα από τα κορυφαία δείγματα δείκτη μπλαμπλά (οι τιμές τους είναι υπολογισμένες με τα ενδιάμεσα κενά):
yield = παραχωρήστε προτεραιότητα (σε λευκές πινακίδες αυτοκινητοδρόμων κτό), *bbi=5*
yield = Υποχρεωτική παραχώρηση προτεραιότητας (η ονομασία τού σήματος), *bbi=7,4*​


----------



## Leximaniac (May 6, 2011)

Κοιτώντας σήμερα το γλωσσάρι της ΣΔΙΤ (Συμπράξεις Δημόσιου και Ιδιωτικού Τομέα) βρήκα το υπέρτατο παράδειγμα για τον δείκτη μπλαμπλά. Αντιγράφω:

_Default: Αδυναμία ενός φυσικού ή νομικού προσώπου να εκπληρώσει τις οικονομικές του υποχρεώσεις που προέρχονται από μια οικονομική συμφωνία ή κάποια δανειοληψία_

Αφήνω τα μαθηματικά για εσάς... ( 7,131; )

Στο ίδιο γλωσσάρι αν κοιτάξει κανείς θα βρει και άλλους όρους με μεγάλο δείκτη μπλαμπλά αν και στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα μπορούσε να είχε αποδοθεί και με απλούστερο τρόπο, π.χ. _Depreciation: Απόσβεση Ενσώματων Ακινητοποιήσεων_. Εγώ θα το είχα πει σκέτο απόσβεση.


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι καλά έκαναν και το έβαλαν έτσι. Δες εδώ: depreciation vs amortisation


----------



## Themis (May 7, 2011)

Σωστά όλα αυτά, βρε Παλάβρα, αλλά εκείνες τις αποσβ*ά*σεις στον τίτλο δεν τις καταλαβαίνω.



mod's note: Διορθώθηκε. Ευχαριστούμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2012)

Μεταφράζοντας τους σχολιασμούς έξι ταινιών μικρού μήκους της Pixar, έχω φρικάρει με τον δείκτη μπλαμπλά του όρου:

ταινία μικρού μήκους = 18 χαρακτήρες [+ 2 κενά = 20 χαρακτήρες]
short = 4 χαρακτήρες [Μπορεί ο πλήρης όρος να είναι short film, αλλά όταν μιλάνε οι ειδικοί δεν το λένε ούτε μία φορά στις 10. Προτιμούν το σκέτο "short".]

Έλεος με την πολυλογία της υπέροχης γλώσσας μας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2012)

Οι Έλληνες μικρομηκάδες πώς το λένε άραγε μεταξύ τους; «Από Δευτέρα ξεκινάω μια ταινία μικρού μήκους;»


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2012)

Θα εκπλαγούμε αν μάθουμε ότι το λένε σορτ;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> short = 4 χαρακτήρες


Ή κοντό είναι το _short _ή στραβά υπολογίζουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ή κοντό είναι το _short _ή στραβά υπολογίζουμε.


Ναι, στραβά υπολογίζουμε, ντε... Είναι και καλοκαίρι κι έχουμε να κάνουμε διακοπές καμιά δεκαετία :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Έγραφε ο Στ. Κασιμάτης χτες στην Καθημερινή:
οι Ιάπωνες έχουν αναπτύξει τα τελευταία χρόνια πλούσια και ιδιόμορφη παράδοση στον τομέα της νοσηρής σεξουαλικότητας (kink)

Αν *kink > νοσηρή σεξουαλικότητα*, έχουμε έναν ενδιαφέροντα δείκτη μπλαμπλά: 5,25.
Αν πάντως σας πιέζει ο υπότιτλος, βολευτείτε με μια _διαστροφή_ ή μια _ανωμαλία_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έγραφε ο Στ. Κασιμάτης χτες στην Καθημερινή:
> οι Ιάπωνες έχουν αναπτύξει τα τελευταία χρόνια πλούσια και ιδιόμορφη παράδοση στον τομέα της νοσηρής σεξουαλικότητας (kink)
> 
> Αν *kink > νοσηρή σεξουαλικότητα*, έχουμε έναν ενδιαφέροντα δείκτη μπλαμπλά: 5,25.
> Αν πάντως σας πιέζει ο υπότιτλος, βολευτείτε με μια _διαστροφή_ ή μια _ανωμαλία_.



Βίτσιο. Δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 1,5.

Και δεν συμφωνώ ιδιαίτερα με καμμιά από τις τρείς δοθείσες αντιστοιχίες, γιατί υπονοούν ότι _kink_ είναι οπωσδήποτε κάτι νοσηρό, ενώ μπορεί να είναι κάτι πάρα πολύ αθώο, απλά ασυνήθιστο, αστείο ή αλλόκοτο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...μπορεί να είναι κάτι πάρα πολύ αθώο, απλά ασυνήθιστο, αστείο ή αλλόκοτο.


μη-συμβατική σεξουαλικότητα -> δ. μπλα[SUP]2[/SUP]=6,75 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι το βίτσιο είναι η σωστή αντιστοίχιση, στο ορθό επίπεδο ύφους και όλα. :)


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 14, 2012)

*εκ του Χρηματιστηρίου*

venture capital= κεφάλαια επιχειρηματικών συμμετοχών... Δείκτης μπλα-μπλα *2,35*

venture capitalist = επενδυτής κεφαλαίων επιχειρηματικών συμμετοχών... Δείκτης μπλα-μπλα *2,87 * 
ή χρηματοδότης κεφαλαίων επιχειρηματικών συμμετοχών... Δείκτης μπλα-μπλα *2,68*


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Nutrient = θρεπτικό συστατικό. Δείκτης μπλα μπλα: 17/8 = 2,125 ή 18/8 = 2,25 (αν μετρήσουμε τα κενά)
Nutrient = θρεπτική ουσία. Δείκτης μπλα μπλα: 13/8 = 1,625 ή 14/8 = 1,75(αμτακ)

Ωστόσο, δείκτης μπλα μπλα μετατροπής:
Nutrient - nutrients: 9/8 = 1,125
Θρεπτικό συστατικό - θρεπτικά συστατικά: 1/1 = 1, άρα αντίστροφος δείκτης μπλα μπλα = 1,125
Θρεπτική ουσία - θρεπτικές ουσίες: 16/14 = 1,143 (1,154 αμτακ), άρα αντίστροφος δείκτης μπλα μπλα = 0,985 (0,975 αμτακ)


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:

Ανάλογη είναι και η αρχή: Έλα, τι κάνεις; Τι λέει; Πώς είσαι; Καλά; Πώς πας; Τι γίνεται; Τι χαμπάρια; Ο Μήτσος τι κάνει; η Άννα τι κάνει; Η Λίτσα καλά; Ο Χρήστος εντάξει; Η Σμαρώ; Ο Γιωργάκης; Όλοι καλά; Να σου πω μωρέ τι σε ήθελα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2013)

Ξέρω ότι είναι τίτλος ταινίας και όχι κάποιο εγγενές μπλα μπλα στην απόδοση αλλά δεν μπορώ, θα σκάσω:

Jaws = Τα σαγόνια του καρχαρία
Δείκτης μπλα μπλα = 5,75 (με τα κενά)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2013)

real = πραγματικός — δείκτης μπλαμπλά στην αιτ. πληθ.: 3,0


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι το ρεκόρ μπλαμπλά σε απλές λέξεις μπορεί να το κρατάνε οι λέξεις on και off τις οποίες έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει. Βρίσκω σε εγχειρίδιο συσκευής: 

on = ενεργοποιημένος - Δείκτης 7,5
off = απενεργοποιημένος - Δείκτης 5,67​
Δείτε τώρα και δυο μεταφράσεις που διεκδικούν επάξια έναν τίτλο μπλαμπλά. Ο υπολογισμός των χαρακτήρων γίνεται μαζί με τα κενά, αφού κι αυτά καταλαμβάνουν χώρο στη σελίδα μας.

cycling reset on = Επαναρρύθμιση κυκλικού τρόπου λειτουργίας ενεργοποιημένη - Δείκτης 3,44
cycling reset off = Επαναρρύθμιση κυκλικού τρόπου λειτουργίας απενεργοποιημένη - Δείκτης 3,25​
Φανταστείτε τα παραπάνω σε λεζάντα εικόνας εγχειριδίου η οποία περιλαμβάνει και το αγγλικό και τη μετάφραση.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2015)

Συνάντησα μια ενδιαφέρουσα απόδοση για τον όρο _low forties_: *η δεκάδα του σαράντα, από τη μέση και κάτω* (δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 3,82)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2015)

Σαράντα με σαράντα πέντε = 24 (μαζί με τα κενά)
Η δεκάδα του σαράντα, από τη μέση και κάτω = 43 (ακριβώς στη μέση της σχετικής δεκάδας )


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

Το «πρώτο μισό της δεκάδας» (αλλού, «της δεκαετίας»), το λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά είναι προβληματικό για χρονολογίες π.Χ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά είναι προβληματικό για χρονολογίες π.Χ.



Ναι. Για εκεί, καλύτερα απ' όλα, «στην πενταετία 580-576 π.Χ.».


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Συνάντησα μια ενδιαφέρουσα απόδοση για τον όρο _low forties_: *η δεκάδα του σαράντα, από τη μέση και κάτω* (δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 3,82)



Κι από τη μέση και πάνω τι είναι; Ανθρωπόμορφα σαν τους Κένταυρους; Γιατί από τη μέση και κάτω δεν μου φαίνεται εύλογο αλλά άλογο.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2015)

daeman said:


> Κι από τη μέση και πάνω τι είναι;


...Άλλη δεκάδα! :-D :-D
Να διευκρινίσω ότι το «ενδιαφέρουσα» είχε αρνητική έννοια εδώ, σε περίπτωση που δεν φάνηκε από τη φατσούλα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ήταν σαφέστατο (όπως ελπίζω και το παρακάτω):



dharvatis said:


> Συνάντησα μια ενδιαφέρουσα απόδοση για τον όρο _low forties_: *η δεκάδα του σαράντα, από τη μέση και κάτω* (δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 3,82)



Στο πενταδικό σύστημα: η ένατη πεντάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Στο πενταδικό σύστημα: η ένατη πεντάδα.


Στο πενταδικό σύστημα δεν υπάρχει εννέα.  Εννοείς τη 14[SUB]5[/SUB]η πεντάδα.:devil:


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

Look > Κοιτάξτε να δείτε.

(Λες και δεν υπάρχει το σκέτο «Κοιτάξτε».)


----------



## sarant (Feb 17, 2016)

Στις σχετικές κοινοτικές οδηγίες, το pest αποδίδεται "επιβλαβής οργανισμός", που είναι δείκτης μπλα-μπλα 4,75.

Ή αλλιώς, η ελληνική απόδοση έχει *διπλάσιες* συλλαβές από όσα _γράμματα_ έχει ο αγγλικός όρος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2016)

Ενώ άνετα θα μπορούσαμε να περιβάλουμε τα _μιαρά_ με κάποιον ορολογικό μανδύα και να ξεμπερδεύουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2016)

Τι πρόβλημα θα είχε μια νοηματική επέκταση στο _ζιζάνιο_;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 17, 2016)

Το _ζιζάνιο_ είναι αυστηρά ορισμένο, αποκλείεται να αλλάξει χρήση.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 5, 2017)

Alexandra said:


> '40's = δεκαετία του '40 (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη δεκαετία).
> 
> ΔΜΜ 3,50 αν μετρήσουμε μόνο τους χαρακτήρες. Αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τα κενά, όπως γίνεται στους υποτίτλους, έχουμε ΔΜΜ 4.



Βρίσκω μιαν ασυνείδητη διόρθωση εδώ: ενώ μας δίδεται _'40's_, όπου απ' όσο γνωρίζω η δεύτερη απόστροφος είναι τόσο λανθασμένη όσο στα κάποτε πανταχού παρόντα _CD's_, οι ΔΜΜ μοιάζουν να έχουν υπολογιστεί με τέσσερις χαρακτήρες αντί για πέντε. (Η αλήθεια να λέγεται, πάντως, το _1940's_ καταπίνεται πολύ πιο εύκολα από τα κερατάκια τού _'40's_.)

Εκτός αν τα μέτρησα λάθος, οπότε τώρα θα πρέπει να τα μετρήσετε κι εσείς για επαλήθευση. :devil:


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 2, 2017)

Κοίτα να δεις πώς ένας όρος μπορεί να ξεφύγει από κάθε έλεγχο: Είχαμε κάποτε τις _medical devices_, που μεταφράστηκαν «ιατροτεχνολογικά προϊόντα». Γκρινιάξαμε αλλά μας φορτώθηκε. Προέκυψε μετά το ζήτημα του σκέτου _device_ και είπαμε «βγάζετε το medical εσείς; Θα βγάλουμε το ιατρο- εμείς» και μας προέκυψε το «τεχνολογικό προϊόν». Και όταν ήρθε το _invasive device_, του δώσαμε μία και το αποτελειώσαμε: *τεχνολογικό προϊόν επεμβατικής τεχνολογίας*! Γιατί όχι «επεμβατικό»; Γιατί όχι «επεμβατικής χρήσης» έστω; Κανείς ποτέ δεν θα μάθει...
Μη ρωτήσετε πώς λέμε το _long term invasive device_ γιατί ένα «τεχνολογικό προϊόν επεμβατικής τεχνολογίας για μακροχρόνια χρήση» μπορεί να βλάψει σοβαρά την υγεία...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2017)

Πες τα, βρε παιδί μου. Όταν βλέπω στη μετάφραση να προστίθενται σε κάθε λέξη άλλες τρεις επεξηγηματικά, τις οποίες καθόλου δεν τις χρειάζεται ο αναγνώστης για να καταλάβει τι του λες, μου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια. Έχουμε ψώνιο με τη φλυαρία τελικά, είναι η μόνη εξήγηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> το αποτελειώσαμε: *τεχνολογικό προϊόν επεμβατικής τεχνολογίας*!



Μια ελάχιστη αποφυγή του πλεονασμού ούτε παράλογη θα είναι ούτε πρωτάκουστη:


"*προϊόν επεμβατικής τεχνολογίας*"

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN-EL/TXT/?uri=CELEX:31993L0042&fromTab=ALL&from=EL


----------



## sarant (Oct 2, 2017)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το ιατροτεχνολογικό προϊόν ήταν η εξαίρεση.....


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 10, 2021)

Υπάρχει που λέτε το λεγόμενο alcohol interlock ή ignition interlock device, που δεν αφήνει το αυτοκίνητο να ξεκινήσει αν ο οδηγός τα 'χει πιει. Και η ελληνική μετάφραση «σύστημα ακινητοποίησης του οχήματος σε περίπτωση υψηλής αλκοολαιμίας του οδηγού» έχει μεν έναν αξιοσέβαστο δείκτη 4,75 σε σχέση με το αγγλικό, αλλά οι Δανοί (που φαίνεται το 'χουν πιο πολύ ανάγκη το σύστημα) το λένε απλώς «alkolås» - και σε σχέση μ' αυτούς πάμε σ' ένα ολοστρόγγυλο 10!


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2021)

Αυτό δεν είναι μετάφραση όρου, είναι ορισμός.

Πάντως, αν γενικευτεί το σύστημα, θα βρεθεί και κάτι απλό, καθημερινό και σύντομο, π.χ.:
Τα ήπια και δεν γίνεται να γυρίσω με το αμάξι μου. Έχει μεθυστόπ.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2021)

daeman said:


> μεθυστόπ.


Τέλειο! Έψαχνα να βρω ένα σύντομο όνομα, κι αυτό είναι το καλύτερο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2021)

Αλκοστόπ. Αλκολουκέτο > Αλκολόκ.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 11, 2021)

Ή «αλκο(ο)λολόκ», γιατί όχι


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2021)

Σε αντιστοιχία προς το «αλκοτέστ» και με δεδομένη την ντουζίνα (τώρα) ευρημάτων για _*αλκολόκ *_(τη στιγμή που το _αλκοστόπ _είναι καπαρωμένο από κάποιο φάρμακο), νομίζω ότι τον έχουμε σίγουρο τον νεολογισμό μας: *αλκολόκ*.



"αλκολόκ" - Google Search





"αλκοστόπ" - Google Search


----------



## cougr (Mar 12, 2021)

Για την ιστορία, στα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιούνται τα ακόλουθα:
-interlock, alcohol interlock, interlock device

- alcolock (το οποίο είναι και εμπορικό σήμα) και

- BAIID (Breath Alcohol Ignition Interlock Device)


----------



## cougr (Mar 12, 2021)

Σκεφτόμουν ότι στα ελληνικά θα μπορούσε να πιάσει και το ίντερλοκ αλλά είναι ήδη καπαρωμένο για υφάσματα.


----------



## cougr (Apr 27, 2021)

Miscue analysis = ανάλυση λαθεμένης αντίληψης νύξεων ή σημάτων

εναλλακτική απόδοση: ποιοτική ανάλυση αναγνωστικών «λαθών»

δείκτης μπλα-μπλα = κάμποσος


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2022)

https://intext.eu/blog/dtp_3.html


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2022)

Το είδα κι εγώ και είχα κάνει σημείωση να το συζητήσουμε. Αυτά να βλέπουν οι σχεδιαστές κειμένων και οθονών που πρόκειται να «τοπικοποιηθούν», για να θυμούνται να αφήνουν αρκετό χώρο για το μεταφρασμένο κείμενο.

Ωστόσο, δεν πιστεύω ότι ένα αγγλικό κείμενο γίνεται 80% μεγαλύτερο στη μετάφραση. Χωρίς να έχω κάνει επιστημονική μέτρηση, η πείρα μου λέει ότι το ελληνικό μετάφρασμα είναι από 20% έως 33% μεγαλύτερο από το αγγλικό. Με τίποτα δεν είναι 80%. Κάτι που βέβαια ακυρώνει το παραπάνω στο σύνολό του.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jan 28, 2022)

Εμείς ακολουθούμε τη φόρμουλα <source>+30%+1 για τα Ελληνικά και πόσο παραπάνω χώρο θα πρέπει να έχουν υπόψη τους να αφήνουν οι αγαπημένοι από το τμήμα DEV.


----------



## cougr (Apr 7, 2022)

mint - νομισματοκοπείο


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2022)

cougr said:


> mint - νομισματοκοπείο


Ναι, αλλά πόση διαφορά στη διαφάνεια του νοήματος!


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2022)

*asset*, περιουσιακό στοιχείο, δείκτης μπλαμπλά 1:4
— Μα πώς κάνεις έτσι; Βάλε το συνώνυμο;
— Ποιο συνώνυμο;
— Το «στοιχείο του ενεργητικού»...

(ΟΚ, υπάρχουν τα _προσόν_, _απόκτημα_, _ατού_, αλλά σπάνια ταιριάζουν...)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 13, 2022)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά πόση διαφορά στη διαφάνεια του νοήματος!


Ευτυχώς είναι ελάχιστα τα ευρήματα για «εθνική μέντα»… Αν και η εικόνα είναι χειρότερη για τη «βασιλική μέντα», όπως γράφω αλλού.


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2022)

Βρίσκω ότι το public emergency, σε κανονισμό της ΕΕ (αλλά όχι στην ΙΑΤΕ), αποδίδεται "κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης σε τομείς δημόσιου συμφέροντος".

Και πάλι, η ελληνική απόδοση έχει περισσότερες συλλαβές απ' όσα γράμματα έχει ο αγγλικός όρος.


----------

